# P.polleni compatibility



## oakes (Jun 25, 2004)

Hello, i currently have a 300 litre? (3'x2'x2') tank with a 6 month old gold severum and firemouth about the same age in it. My local store has some small Paratilapia polleni in stock and i was wondering if i could add one to this setup for display. I'm not sure about compatibility, or if the tank is large enough. If ok i was planning on choosing the smallest P.p in the store, in the hope that it would be female. I read that they grow much smaller than the males but are just as colorful?
Any advice appreciated,
cheers
oakes


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

The polleni would take over the tank more than likely. And the PH requirement is different for the polleni really wanting higher PH than the other two. Also, the Severum really needs a bigger tank also when they can reach 12" themselves. The firemouth would probably be a better companion than the severum. But, I just think that your tank is a little to short to have 12" fish in it. That is just my opinion.

If you wanted to keep the polleni, I would maybe trade the other 2 in towards it. Because if you do in fact get a male, think of a oscar size fish you are getting.


----------



## oakes (Jun 25, 2004)

ok thanks for the advice. 
Gee i didn't think even the males grew as big as oscars, a few websites i checked referred to polleni as 'medium' cichlids, so i thought about 8" or so. And you are right about the severum, i just like them and wanted to keep one until it outgrew the tank, which i feel would be about 8" in my tank unless i kept it by itself and removed most of the decorations.

Does anyone have an accurate figure on max size for m/f polleni?


----------

